# Low Tensile Steel



## Minga

Recommended Safe Working Load on Low Tensile Steel

Quisiera opiniones a ver si está bien traducir eso como:

Carga de Trabajo Seguro recomendada en Acero de Baja tensión

?????

escucho opiniones
Gracias!!!!
Minga


----------



## Peter P

PERFECTO MINGA. No tengas dudas de tu traducción.

Salu2.

Peter P.


----------



## psicutrinius

Pues discrepo, Peter O. Yo diría "acero de baja resistencia a la tracción".


----------



## Minga

Gracias Peter!!!
Psicutrinius, te cuento lo siguiente, me parece, decime si me equivoco, que tu sumaste el Safe working load a la idea del low tensile steel en OTRO sentido y Safe Working Load es un término que se usa todo el tiempo y tiene hasta su sigla (SWL) por lo tanto, es SEPARADO del tensile steel , es carga de trabajo seguro de ...... lo que sea... Estás de acuerdo ahora? Me interesa tu opinón por supuesto !
Gracias!!!
Minga


----------



## Peter P

No estoy en total desacuerdo con tu discrepo, psicutrinius, pues también es correcto lo que dices, sin embargo, esto tiene que ver con la traducción que está haciendo minga (asumo) sobre grúa y se esté refiriendo a pieza en el equipo, y puede que hasta se refiera a cable, no lo sé. Me gustaría que comentara sobre lo siguiente y digas donde está la diferencia.

_Resistencia a la tracción, _resistencia en la que la fuerza obra en el sentido longitudinal de la pieza y tiende a alargarla (cable de ascensor, acoplamiento de vagones, etc.)

_Tensión_ - _Mec. _Resultante de las fuerzas elásticas que en la masa de un cuerpo, equilibran los esfuerzos externos que tienden a alargarlo.

y pregunto ¿El término _Tensión_ tiende a relacionarse solo con electricidad?

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## psicutrinius

Veamos:

"SAFE WORKING LOAD" se traduce, más o menos literalmente, como "carga" (o esfuerzo) de trabajo nominal -sin especificar de qué tipo: tracción, compresión, cizallamiento, fatiga...-es decir, como la carga (o esfuerzo) máximo a que se va a someter a la pieza en servicio.

Evidentemente, esta es inferior (y dependiendo de la aplicación, bastante inferior), a la carga límite. 

Por otra parte, los aceros se clasifican en aceros *comunes* y *de alta resistencia* (en España por lo menos). Así que debo reconocer que no es exacta mi traducción. Literal sí es, pero en este contexto debería ser "aceros comunes".

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Peter P, tal como defines tensión, pero hay que tener en cuenta que esta es una magnitud compleja, y que depende suficientemente de las condiciones de servicio particulares de cada pieza como para que, a la hora de establecer ensayos del acero (normalizados, naturalmente), se hagan de *tracción* y estos valores sean los que se garantizan en las especificaciones.

Por ello se traduce "tensile strength" como "resistencia a la tracción":

Aquí tienes una de las traducciones del Eurodicautom, en el campo específico de la metalurgia (tanto de hierro y acero como de metales no ferrosos):

Subject Metallurgy - Iron & Steel - Non-ferrous Metals - Metal Casting *(SI)*
(1) *TERM* tensile strength kg/mm2 

Reference DFM II - 86  
(1) [B]PHRASE[/B] resistencia a la tracción en kg./mm. 2 
Reference Diccionario Enciclopédico de la Metalurgia-Interlemas-Transexpress


----------



## Peter P

Muy interesante y con toda sinceridad una buena lección a los que somos especialistas en nada y nos atrevemos a todos. Gracias por la lección. Pero quisiera comentar un poquito más para leer tu opinión.  Recuerdo, si mi memoria no me falla, unos 15 años atrás (+/-) haciendo una traducción sobre bandas o correas transportadoras con cable de acero tenía algo que hablaba de resistencia a alta tensión, con este tema, ello viene a memoria y encuentro también este enlace que dice de resistencia a la alta tensión
Goodyear Chile || Correas Transportadoras || Correas Cable de *Acero*

Una vez más gracias por tus comentarios, así aprendemos un poquito más.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## psicutrinius

Es otro concepto, me parece.

En el caso de cables y correas, aparte del de resistencia, hay otra aplicación de *tensión* en este caso. Se trata de *tensar* cable o correa para asegurarse de que funciona adecuadamente. Si una correa no está tensada, o suficientemente tensada, resbalará sobre la polea y no transmitirá potencia. Naturalmente, si lo está demasiado romperá. 

Creo (no tengo tiempo para analizarlo a fondo; ya me gustaría) que a eso se refiere el enlace que proporcionas, Peter P.


----------



## Minga

qué interesante ¡¡!! tengo que leér todo esto con atención
Mañana lo haré porque me tengo que ir desgraciadamente porque me da mucha curiosidad... Lo que si vi es que CARGA DE TRABAJO SEGURO , NNNO es la traducción correcta para Safe Working load!!!! Lo he traducido asi todo el tiempo!!! No sirve esa traducción???
Avisame asi cambio todo, el tema es que ya entregué un módulo y lo había confirmado asi!!!
socorrrroooooo!!!   Y GRACIAS A AMBOS ¡!¡!


----------



## psicutrinius

Tranquila, Minga. Sí que es válido, y nadie se va a engañar, ni confundir, por tu traducción.

Además, lo que yo puedo asegurar es que "carga de trabajo nominal" es la traducción al español de España o, mejor dicho, a la "jerga" española de España.


----------



## Minga

ai qué bueno, qué tranquilidad... pensé que había errado al término y ahi muero porque hay una parte que ya entregué y sería feo enterarme AHORA que ese término estuvo mal ALL THE WAY! jejejej gracias por darme esa tranquilidad ... tu término me gusta mucho más though... 
Muchísimas gracias por tan valiosa ayuda!!!
Un abrazo desde tierras uruguayas
Minga


----------

